# 32" TV suggestion



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 16, 2011)

guys i need your suggestion for a 32" tv at max 40k.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 16, 2011)

do u also have any brand or technology preference??
ur budget is quite good i think..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 16, 2011)

Any good TV would do. I just want good visuals


----------



## vickybat (Jan 16, 2011)

Go for sony kdl-32ex503 at around 40k. The best 32 inch in terms of panel quality but inbuilt speakers are not that good. A must buy from august issue of whathifi magazine.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 16, 2011)

but i dont find it on sony website.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 16, 2011)

check sony kdl-32ex500 or kdl-32NX500.... first one its little overpriced..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks, any more options? NX500 looks good. any review of that?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 18, 2011)

JAS  try finding the ex503. Else stick with the nx500. Excellent panel at good price.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 18, 2011)

ok vickybat.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 18, 2011)

@jas - i haven;t found any bad review yet.. 



> LCD’s display quality is definitely great. I think the anti glare technology launched within the TV display creates most of the weakness issues with coloring settings as well as off angle watching. It’s not easy to offer a broadcast display this size, but the KDL-32NX500 LCD TV makes a strong stab. It is certainly largely free from noise and capable of producing beautiful, detailed images. Sound system stand out too, sounding sharp, balanced as well as organized. Detail is undoubtedly artistically sharp as well as good resolved despite high speed action, and textures are exceptionally convincing. *Darks turned into a little bit hazy at side angles but straight seem a good deal saturated*.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 19, 2011)

ok thanks pulkitpopli2004. 
but parents have decided to buy in feb


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 19, 2011)

ohkk.. may b u get some new option at dat tym..


----------



## Aryan (May 5, 2011)

Hey can anyone tell me if PC gaming on Sony 32NX500 Full HD TV is a bad Idea?
My cousin brother is going to assemble a HTPC with following configuration:
Intel Core i5 2500k
4GB DDR3 @ 1600
WD 1TB Black Edition HDD
ASUS GTX 560-Ti
And other bare essentials......

He plays mostly FPS games and Sandbox style games. He wants to play the games at full HD in his HDTV which is connected to Logitech Z5500 and doesn't want
to buy another monitor<to save space and maintain good looks of the setup>.
If its ok to play games, then what port should he use? VGA or HDMI?
Please reply in detail. Thanks.


----------



## sanithkk81 (May 6, 2011)

Check this samsung Full HD LCD TV for 43k(street price will be around 38k)
*Connect to a wider world of entertainment - LA32C630K1R - LCD TV - Television | SAMSUNG
*

And Full HD LG LCD TV for 40k(street price will be 37k)
*LG 32LD460 LCD TV - Latest member of the Jazz Series LCD TV&apos;s. - LG Electronics IN*


32" LED TV with IPS panel will be around 45k. If you can add 2k extra (40k+2k) and with little bit of bargaining skills you can get this full HD LED TV _UA32D5000PRMXL_ (This model is the cheapest one in 32" Full HD LED series in any brand I guess)

*An elegant blend of practicality and performance - UA32D5000PRMXL - LED TV - à¹‚à¸—à¸£à¸—à¸±à¸¨à¸™à¹Œ | SAMSUNG*

Whatever may be the model you choose look for mkv,mp4 etc formats support through USB and most important check for *IPS panel* for comfortable viewing from any angle.


----------



## Aryan (May 6, 2011)

Hey was that reply from Mr.sanithkk81 for me?? Because my brother already has the Sony 32nx500 TV. Its just that he is building an HTPC with above mentioned configuration and I wanted to know if playing PC games on TV is really bad and if it kills the experience??
He will be playing from a resonable distance<close to TV>. I didnt know where to post this so.....please forgive me for my mistake but a good reply would be very much appriciated.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 6, 2011)

@Jaskanwar Singh: bought the TV or not?


----------



## akshayt (May 6, 2011)

Sony Bravia engine has problems in being used as a PC monitor. Stick to Samsung 6 series.


----------



## sanithkk81 (May 6, 2011)

akshayt said:


> Sony Bravia engine has problems in being used as a PC monitor. Stick to Samsung 6 series.



The Full HD Samsung LCD TV which I mentioned above is 6 series


----------



## mayanksharma (May 6, 2011)

Do check out the LG LED 7 series if you are planning for Full HD LED. Its worth the price.


----------



## vindance1 (May 14, 2011)

i dont have much knowledge about the technical mumbo jumbo, but just on a friends advice i just purchased an LG 32LD550 LCD for 32 k. I am pretty satisfied.

I plan to use it as a computer monitor in near future.


----------



## maddu5731 (May 14, 2011)

^^its the best lcd tv available in the market for that price....


----------

